# New Macro lens from Irix.



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2018)

https://photorumors.com/2018/09/21/yes-the-upcoming-irix-dragonfly-is-a-new-macro-lens/


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 22, 2018)

Not much information here. Just that a new lens is coming.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Not much information here. Just that a new lens is coming.


The teaser does show a macro lens(1:1 mag ratio clearly marked on focus ring) with a tripod collar. Its only 4 days for the countdown so we will have all details then. And with min focus distance being around 35cms its certainly longer than 100mm.


----------

